# Hydor Mini 7.5W Aquarium Heater?



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Since I'm finally going to be able to make a trip to Petco tomorrow, I want to take advantage and get a heater for my betta's tanks. I really didn't need it before, but now my tanks are getting a little too cold and I can see the difference in my bettas. Anyways I was looking at this heater and wanted to know if anyone has it and how it worked out for them. I planned to get this for my 1.5 gallon, but I may just get it also for my 2.5...I'm still not sure yet. So, what are you opinions on this?


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

I use it in all of my smaller tanks. I had to plug it into a timer for my 1.5 gallon because it was overheating the tank. It keeps my 2 gallon tanks between 75 and 80.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

oh ok, that sounds pretty good. So, for your smaller tank do you leave it on at night, or just during the day with the timer?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I used it in my 2 gallon tank and it worked great. :-D


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I like mine. It did ok in the one gal and pretty good in the 2.5. It does keep mine pretty high (like 82*) but neither Blue Jeans or Freddie have seemed to have a problem with the high temps.

I would prefer to get a heater for the 2.5 that I could actually manually set but since I'm short on cash and this works ok I keep it.

Personally If you can afford it I would get an adjustable heater for the 2.5. A timer may work as well but it would probably be cheaper just to get an adjustable heater.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I was planning to do for my 2.5, anyways for that one would the 25 watt or the 50 watt be recommended? As for the 1.5 gallon, I can really only result to using the Hydor since its really the only one that would be safe to use.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a 25 watt Marineland Stealth visitherm in a 2.5 gallon critter keeper.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Alright, yeah I heard about those Marineland heaters being pretty good. How much do those heaters usally run for? Yeah, I really want one with an adjustable thermostat, so hopefully I can find for a reasonable price tomorrow.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I just have the cheapo top fin heaters but they work great for me.. I use the 25w in my 3 gal so thats prolly what you need.. I think a 50 w would be way too much (I use that in my 10 gall)

The top fins don't have the temp adjustment just a knob with hi to low.. so they do take a little fiddling but after the first week I've never had to adjust mine (with the exception of a little higher when winter hit).


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

ok, that sounds like another option...where did you get yours and how much do they usually run for?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

you can get the top fins from petsmart (I don't know about petco bc I don't have one near me). I think they run about $15 .. average. I tried to find them on petsmart.com but they didn't have them so it might be only certain stores that carry them.

On a different note you can get the visitherm heater for like $16 off walmart.com.. not available in stores though.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I went to walmart a few days ago and the only ones they carry are the tetra heaters. Well, I'll see what I can find at Petco. Thanks


----------

